# climber gets bar in neck



## shootingarts (Apr 1, 2014)

Just saw this on AP, no extra info. A tree climber got a chainsaw in the neck. The crew had sense enough to leave the bar and chain in place instead of risking more damage or increasing the bleeding trying to remove it. In the small image of the x-ray the chain is clearly broken. I wonder if it breaking caused the accident? Doubt they broke it to pull the power head off the saw but I don't know.

Hu

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-04-01-20-25-26


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 1, 2014)

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014...trimmer-with-chainsaw-embedded-into-his-neck/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thommo (Apr 2, 2014)

Just saw it on the news on tv. They showed him sitting up in a hospital bed talking to people after the bar and chain was removed. He was very lucky to survive that one.


----------



## kwalshy (Apr 2, 2014)

According to this newspaper article that accident happened near where I live, but somethings not right b/c I'm nowhere near Pittsburgh. There are a few crews out here trimming the trees to prevent damage to power lines from Asplundh

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140402/NEWS90/140409944


----------



## Philbert (Apr 4, 2014)

Here are some of the photos, in case the links get old.

Philbert


----------



## GroundSquirrel (Apr 22, 2014)

Eep!  That hurts just looking at the X rays!


----------



## zapblam (Apr 24, 2014)

Buy lottery tickets dude

Sent from Galaxy Tab 8


----------

